# Eddie Alvarez says rubber match against Michael Chandler will be on Bellator PPV



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/11/5297428/bellator-eddie-alvarez-says-rubber-match-against-michael-chandler-ppv-mma-news










> Bellator Lightweight champion spent the majority of 2013 on the shelf fighting a contract dispute with the promotion. After months spent arguing about Bellator's right of first refusal regarding the UFC's offer to Alverez, the two parties finally settled and Alvarez returned to action at Bellator 106 to challenge Michael Chandler for the title.
> 
> After five back-and-forth rounds, Alvarez was awarded the split decision victory. At a media event on Friday, he spoke to MMA Fighting. Ariel Helwani asked him how he's feeling following the legal dispute and heading into the rubber match against Chandler:
> 
> ...


Now that is a legit PPV headliner...no Rampage/Tito crap!


----------

